# Stressless and Scaly Neck triggers and rad FAD find with Cobia



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Once again a short report as I wanted to change the theme a bit show the underwater pics (all taken from the yak) - launched and went over some to some natural bottom to see what we could find - tried for scamp and came with bait and a mess of 14-16" red snappers. Switched when I looked over the side and saw the triggers attack the bait on the way down. So here are a couple pics from just over the side of the kayak - 










and perhaps a better one the FF said they were 10' down but it looked as if I could just reach down and grab them floating there. Really very cool to watch them come up and hit the baits as they were dropped over. 










note that there were upwards of a dozen swarming the baits and we caght a bunch - got stripped a bunch and wadded through 4 or so for every one that stretched to 14". I wound up with 4 keepers and Dean had at least one. 

Also (charge your batteries before each time) I plugged mine into the charger but forgot to plug the charger into the wall :whistling: well Dean had gone a number since charging his- yep both of them gave out mid-morning. So we paid a bit more attention and saw a shoal of fish off a ways - went to investigate and saw this a bout 20' down...












so we mess around and I anchor up just off it - I put my goggles on and in mid-flight off the kayak Dean says "Cobia" so I'm in the water floating and a Cobia meanders over to look at me as I was looking at him (sans speargun) and it was very cool. Dean loads a bait and drops it only to Cobia's little shitbird cousin, Remora, latch on and so now the Cobia is over watching Dean get the remora in and and rebait and of course just as he is ready to try for him - he swims off  

Another great day on the water - we found some more Natural Bottom and a great trigger spot and a FAD which will be a great producer. 

You never know unless you go. 

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report Bob!

Mike


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and pictures bob...:thumbup:...glad ya'll got some...too bad on the cobe...


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

That's an awesome find. Needle in a haystack kind of stuff really. Was that off of Destin? I've been hitting 3 Barges the last few weekends, but I'd like to get back over to Destin again soon.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and camera work Bob - You and Dean are like Lewis & Clark out there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Thats pretty cool! I've never seen the triggers come up like, just snapper. Cool pics and great report.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hah!!! Was wondering what happened to that FAD. Nice pics. :thumbup:


----------

